# first cleaning question....



## Glide (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm bringing my new P-07 home tomorrow ! I am wondering about the first cleaning? Is it not shipped covered in oil? Should I "strip" it down, (some kind of gun blaster)? Brake cleaner? Then lube it all over?

Thanks !


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Check this

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21199


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Take it home, take it down, use a breakfree or equivilant to take the gunk off of it. Clean it up nicely. Then lightly oil it and put it back together, go to the range and get it dirty then do a real good cleaning when you get it back home.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023


recoilguy said:


> Take it home, take it down, use a breakfree or equivilant to take the gunk off of it. Clean it up nicely. Then lightly oil it and put it back together, go to the range and get it dirty then do a real good cleaning when you get it back home.
> 
> RCG


I agree.


----------



## Glide (Mar 8, 2010)

forgot to ask... What is the correct kind of "brake cleaner'????


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Breakfree as stated...it is not a typo (and it is NOT brake cleaner). :mrgreen:


----------

